# Hi from Italy



## FERRO91 (Sep 10, 2007)

hi, my name is Marco, i'am italian and i live in Monza, near Milan...

i found this forum because in me it's came again this passion for mantids, i have just start with M.religiosa w.c. e an ooth of ghost mantid...

principally i breed phasmids...the last year i had about 25 species of these

Sorry for my bad english... :roll:

Marco


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Marco from Italy, what a beautiful country you have, I'm in Ohio! Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome, Marco!


----------



## FERRO91 (Sep 10, 2007)

if you know formula one racing car certain you know my city... 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 10, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

Ciao!


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Marco, welcome to the forum!


----------



## wolfman50010 (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Your english is fine!


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------

